# Christine Bergeron is HOT!



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

A simple direct poll!  I just figured this out.  Not!!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

DJD - you forgot one

ABSO-FUQIN-LUTELY!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

where is your poll lean'n


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

She's def a hottie!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Yep....very do-able


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

Not as hot as w8 !!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

yeah true that Peets.. W8 is definantly hotter so is Leslie.. and Venus and butterfly and Mochy and Princess( and so many IM ladies.. ) .. LOL.. but she is doable..  

her body is awesome its her face that is not quite so lovely.. maybe a diff picture would do her more justice.. but the physique is outstanding.. 

God time to go hit the workout.. damn it.

Eri'


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

LMAO at IAB's picture!

IAB and MBC, definitely, we'll have to meet up at Powerhouse when I come back to Connecticut!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

more pics then


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

more


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

She is the one with my goal abs... I like her abs and they always show her doing ab routines in the mags..

http://www.blueicefitness.com/web Developement/Arnold/ChristineBerOne3.jpg


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

She'd get a good rodgering.


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 6, 2002)

Very hot!


----------



## PB&J (Nov 6, 2002)

yeah she's very beautiful indeed.


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

Now with those new pictures DJD she is Much hotter than the first picture.. these are clearer.. thanks for the umm clarification.. ( see albob I know how to get more pics too!! your pornal king you!! ) 

BIG SATISFIED GRIN!


thanks for sharing the hottie

Eri'


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2002)

OK, admittedly not as hot as most of the ladies here at IM but definitely NOT ugly so, who the hell voted "NOT"???


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_( see albob I know how to get more pics too!! your pornal king you!! )



Keep up the GREAT work.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> her body is awesome its her face that is not quite so lovely... but the physique is outstanding..


I agree


----------



## Duncan (Nov 6, 2002)

Oh yeah, she'd get it.


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Now with those new pictures DJD she is Much hotter than the first picture.. these are clearer.. thanks for the umm clarification.. ( see albob I know how to get more pics too!! your pornal king you!! )
> 
> BIG SATISFIED GRIN!
> ...




  I thought that would make it better!


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

OMG...Excuse me while I pick  my jaw off the floor...
,but that first pic has me in AWWWWWWWWWWWW,her face...Is simply astonishing,mesmorizing,hypnotising...
It must be a french thing...
MAIS OUI!!!
Oooolala!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## twarrior (Nov 6, 2002)

Wonderful pics.  I wish there were were more women working out in the gym's where I live.


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> Wonderful pics.  I wish there were were more women working out in the gym's where I live.



Hmmnn... you outta see the babes in our gym in South Florida... every curve, bump and groove is simply, DEFINED!


----------



## twarrior (Nov 7, 2002)

Well,

    I'm hoping to end up in Jax sometime in the next couple of years.  Since I just got out of the military, I decided to grab a job up here and pay off some bills first.  I'm definitely going to be moving down that way in the future.  Florida's where all the sun and fun is baby !!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

TRUE THAT>. I MISS FLORIDA!!9 with the way I feel about the guy I am married to at present I am ready to move back HOME!!} ug ug ug ..  {damn you DJD!} reminding me everyday.. shame on you!! 

( just razzin ya! LOL )

smiles

Eri'


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

yes Kuso.. obviously you like what you see. and I CLICKED this morning..


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

LIKE is nohere near strong enough   Thanks for the click too You`re a champ


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> TRUE THAT>. I MISS FLORIDA!!9 with the way I feel about the guy I am married to at present I am ready to move back HOME!!} ug ug ug ..  {damn you DJD!} reminding me everyday.. shame on you!!
> 
> ( just razzin ya! LOL )
> ...



Eri',

there's no  place like home <click..click>  there's no place like home  <click..click>  (Whispering Florida in your ears)  There NO PLACE LIKE HOME!  

Hey Eri'!  Go check the pic gallery, "My Excursions and pull the first pics!


----------



## twarrior (Nov 7, 2002)

Although I clicked on the Absolutely Hot!!!!,  I must admit that any women in the gym trying to better herself makes me absolutely hot!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

any women???  I think a women who prances around like a slut in the gym trying to pick up guys and not work out is not "so attractive".... just my opinion of course.


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

but wait, whose complaining?


----------



## twarrior (Nov 7, 2002)

DJD,


        I think you missed my point on that one... I said "any women in the gym trying to better herself".  This would exclude the slutty one's.  Even though they give my eyes a workout,  I don't find them as exotic.


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok,so listening to all of yous,say that Christine's face in this pic is not a vision,I'M SORRY,I DISAGREE!!!!!!
STRONGLY! 

She's a goddesse,it has to be a french thang!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> DJD,
> 
> 
> I think you missed my point on that one... I said "any women in the gym trying to better herself".  This would exclude the slutty one's.  Even though they give my eyes a workout,  I don't find them as exotic.



I know, my response was erratic but all I could think of was this bimbo in the gym running around sleeping with everything!!!  Including women!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think she's a cutie with a great smile!  Just my opinion of course!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

She wants me


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Like she wants to go to the dentist!!! 

Don't you think it would help if she even knew you existed???


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

That could help I guess


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

She's in need of a new gynecologist!  Would either of you guys be "UP" for it?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

I`ve been up for it since this thread started  

I`m still wondering who the idiots that voted NO are?????!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

maybe the girls  but I'm not going to call them idiots!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

idots is Japanese for lovely ladies


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Good comeback!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

It`s true, it`s true ...........


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey, I thought you were leaving work there, sir?!?!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

It would be more like leaving FOR work!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Bergeron is still hot!  (back on topic!)


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry...I never left it(the topic)it might have seemed like it,but 
WOW always on my mind!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Should I post the nudes now???  

Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

MY 
Ok I'm outty!!!
Can't take it anymore...
What are you trying to do,KILL ME???????????
LOL...Later Dave...Da board is your's!!!
Happy whoring!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

This PW is retiring tonight as well!  Ate some bad chicken!!!! (I think)


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Take care!!!
Mmmmmmmmm...Christinne!!!
Still on topic,
I wish!!!


----------



## twarrior (Nov 8, 2002)

Is it bad chicken you ate, or are you just excited about eating something else!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> Is it bad chicken you ate, or are you just excited about eating something else!!!



I think one of the pieces were undercooked!  

But I am fine today!  Thank God!


----------



## Venus (Nov 9, 2002)

Hot Hot Hot!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> Hot Hot Hot!!!!!



Aaaahhh... the blessing from a "hot-sexy" lady herself!

Hey V,

I went away for a month (back up to Chicago and Connecticut and arrived last week and guess who was in Daytona doing a photo shoot!!!!

I just missed her, too!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 10, 2002)

Damn rights she is. The best ones are from Canada. LOL.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

very tasty.


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Damn rights she is. The best ones are from Canada. LOL.


And she's french ,on top of that!!!

 J'Bo!!!


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

EXTREMELY HOT    I wonder what the wife would say if I could ever bring her home.  Then again who would care


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Damn rights she is. The best ones are from Canada. LOL.



Hey!  Another sweetie pie responding here!  I can almost agree with you on the most best bods coming from Canada!  


   "in memory of J'Bo"


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> EXTREMELY HOT    I wonder what the wife would say if I could ever bring her home.  Then again who would care




Just say, "this is my new friend.... ya like?"


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> Just say, "this is my new friend.... ya like?"



Have you got an extra room for rent if I do?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

What? She can slip on the left (facing you) and the wife can sleep on the right... back turned away.  Now can you behave with CB?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

bad chicken -


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

what is "Bad Chicken" for?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

I dunno it seemed to make sense when I posted it, you ate some bad chicken?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

oh yeah!    Now BACK to Christine Bergeron!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Did I mention she wants me


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Did I mention she wants me



I must've missed that one!?!?!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Christine is still awesome!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

yes she is very nice to look at, who is she where is she from??


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> yes she is very nice to look at, who is she where is she from??




IFBB pro!  I believe she has residence's in Miami Beach and Somewhere in Canada.  J'Bo or Venus can probably answer that one!


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What? She can slip on the left (facing you) and the wife can sleep on the right... back turned away.  Now can you behave with CB?



Great idea.  Behave with CB?--depends on your definition of behave.  I do know what I would do though.  In my mind it IS behaving   .


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Did I mention she wants me


...and what did I say???

That she wanted you as much as she wanted to go to the dentist and get a filling put in...
And then I broke the bad news to you,that it would be nice if she knew you,before wanting ya...

Hmmmm,I think I recall you saying sumthing to dat respect...
   I think...



Anyhow,I still say she 's a very good looking woman,with a very lovely smile!!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

still salivating...............  he he he!  *BUMP*


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 15, 2002)

dig deep ...... young post whore......find the magical thread you must.....get your number of posts up it will.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

I've been digging all night!  Hell, I think I dug upwards and into Canada!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Re-bumped bc/ she still has a hot bod!  

just for Borner


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Firestorm,

She's waiting for your "poll"!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

OK who are the 6 homos who said she isn't hot?  Is RUSTY in here voting against women again.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

I think some of the chickies did it too!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh well thats cool as long it it was gals.    Oh man I just saw that Dave,,,   "she is waiting for my poll"  very good  hahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

Clown!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

Better to be a clown then a jester I suppose.


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

I guess so!  LMAO!!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah she is totally hot!  I would love to deep-dick that girl!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

how blunt of you Freeman! Maybe you shouldn't say things like that in person to a woman or near one!  You might get laid more often!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 20, 2003)

haha, I don't say those things to females in public.


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

are you sure?


----------



## Freeman (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, I'm sure.  I wait until I get them in the privacy of my home and then say soemthing stupid like that!  jk


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Yeah she is totally hot!  I would love to deep-dick that girl!





 thats too much information.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> 
> 
> thats too much information.



 maybe for some, but not for others I'm sure


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

Majority rules and unfortunateluy Freeman, I go with JB on this one!!!


----------



## DaDaMan1010 (Jul 9, 2003)

i love her! i wish my girl got dedicated to fitness she could look better!


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 10, 2003)

Christine Bergeron is beautiful!!!

Canadian chicks kicks ass!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 10, 2003)

40 to 9!!!!   

Wow!


----------



## all4diving (Jul 10, 2003)

Very hot.  Can't imagine who those 9 are!  What's not to love?

all4diving


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2003)

Someone told me that Christine quit???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

she has...she is making some little ones  and she will still be hot and Canadian might i add


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

I think shes Beautiful!!!!

And J'bo is so right!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

yeah um HOT!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2003)

Making little ones!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

yah makin little ones.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

Can't forget about the part where you mentioned that she is hot and Canadian!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

what a landslide! (almost)

Popular poll too, I might add.

BTW, one of our lovely guest was viewing this thread so I peeked in to see the poll numbers!  I wasn't tyring to pull a TGS, here.  (meaning bumping threads for amusement purposes)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

She's decent at best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and the only reason I say that is because she looks like every other fitness model.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

she does?    For some gay reason she does not remind me of a Trish Stratus or whomver.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 29, 2003)

Decent?????  Are you kidding me??  She is hotter than two rats fucking in a wool sock under a wood-stove.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry, I'm just tired of blonde fitness models.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 29, 2003)

and they're tired of you too...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2003)

I would sooo lay some pipe with her.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MTN WARRIOR *_
> Decent?????  Are you kidding me??  She is hotter than two rats fucking in a wool sock under a wood-stove.






LMAO!  That's one way of putting it!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

She's hot!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

you're hot!!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

nice signature, Satan!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> She's hot!!



You're definately not an ice cube dear...

Good for Christine if she desires "motherhood",
I'm sure she will continue to be hot as a mom,
making her a MILF


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

MILF....


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2004)

Hot? Hell Yeah! What is not to like?


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Great question!!  Some people here call her a butterface!  Go figure


----------

